# Which one do I buy? POLL ADDED!!



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, I have been saving for the last several months just waiting for this week to come when Cabelas has their $150 gift card for a $500 purchase combined with a firearm sale. So, on the 20th they have several on sale. Those that caught my eye are the Remington 700 ADL in blue or silver/synthetic w/ Cabela's 3-12x40 scope (which I really like) for $459 after mail in rebate or the T/C Venture no scope for $499 http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/venture.php. I originally began looking for a 243; that is only available on the ADL if I narrow it down to only these two, which I am not necessarily ready to do. The ADL is available in 243, 270, 30-06, 7MM RM, and 300 Win. The Venture is available in the same calibers minus the 243. That scope is also on sale for $99, so the T/C would be $100 more than the ADL. 
This is what I have in my portfolio:
10/22, Savage 223, Savage 17hmr, Browning Bar 7mmRM I think that is it for the rifles. I really like the Savages and originally planned on getting the new one in 243, but Cabela's hardly stocks any in 243 by Savage. I appreciate your guys input as to which one to get, more than anything as to which caliber. The 7mm is so heavy and regularly does not eject shells, so something in the 300 range is a possibility to replace the 7mm. The other idea in getting the 243 was to have something for my sons when they get old enough to hunt in their first years. So, I was thinking either something smaller than the 7mm or possibly bigger. I am pretty big, so recoil is not a huge issue I don't think... Let me know your thoughts of which caliber to consider and your thoughts of these two rifles in particular or of any I may have overlooked. Thanks guys. BTW I will be getting my son a cricket 22 for his bday w/ the gift card and some ammo. I asked this same question a few months ago here when I arrived on the 243;


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Which one do I buy?*

When faced with a dilemma of choosing between two different firearms, the correct answer is always *ONE OF EACH*. 

I don't think you can go wrong with the Remington 700. The ADL does not have a floor plate or detachable magazine, so you have to unload it by cycling all the shells through the chamber - something I don't particularly enjoy doing. A minor upgrade to the SPS or the BDL might be worth looking into.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Which one do I buy?*



> Re: Which one do I buy?
> by apollosmith on Aug 18, '09, 5:24
> 
> When faced with a dilemma of choosing between two different firearms, the correct answer is always ONE OF EACH.
> ...


+1

Hey Huge, got any more info on that $150 gift card sale? Am in the market to buy myself. Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Which one do I buy?*



stillhunterman said:


> Hey Huge, got any more info on that $150 gift card sale? Am in the market to buy myself. Thanks! :mrgreen:


Some of the details for the card:

Spend $100-$199.99 on merchandise, get cash card for $25
Spend $200-$299.99 on merchandise, get cash card for $50
Spend $300-$399.99 on merchandise, get cash card for $75
Spend $400-$499.99 on merchandise, get cash card for $100
Spend $500 or more on merchandise, get cash card for $150

Some terms: You have to purchase things at an actual Cabela's location before Oct. 1. The amount issued to the cash card may not be used toward the initial qualifying purchase. It is good for your next return visit to any U.S. Cabela's store through Jan. 4, 2010. Cash card can be used to purchase merchandise only (not gift cards, etc). Can't be used in combination with other promotions.

I got mine in the mail. I'm not sure if you can get them otherwise. I know people sell them on ebay all the time for 6-15 bucks. My brother may be using mine for a rifle but if he's not you're more than welcome to it. He should know in the next week or so.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Which one do I buy?*

Personally, I love the old '06. It's available almost anywhere, is proven, and is a good base caliber. If you hand load, it has even more versatility. To me this is a good caliber to pass down. With all the new ways, even without changing the load, to dampen the recoil I just don't think it is as big a factor as it used to be. I've had a pretty small 14 year old shooting my .300 win as well as the 06. The size of the gun in relationship to the small hunter is more important.

I don't think you can go wrong with either gun that you have listed. Each package has its unique qualities. I think listing out what you want the final package to look like may help you decide. Couple that with dollars, you may narrow the field.

And if money is no object, buy both, just in different calibers. Then your bases are covered.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Which one do I buy?*

the remmington is the best choice. reason being it is easier to get aftermarket parts for the remmington than any other make out there. most people will buy the remmington just for the action alone. the first thing is you will have to do is get a different stock or upgrade to the SPS that comes with the H&S stock.
of the calibers my choice would have to be either the .270 or 300 win. the .30 cal is the best one for reloading, as for your son shooting it later he could handle both calibers fairly easy.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Which one do I buy?*

I think that you should go with the 700 ADL personally. Just because it is a tried and true rifle (not to say the TC wouldnt be a good gun, but I dont know anyone that shoots one so its a bit of a crap shoot on a new model IMO)
I honestly dont think that you will go wrong with any of those calibers because they are all tried and true and wont disappoint you. 
But my thought is this: the .243 is an excellent versatile caliber that you can use for varmint hunting as well, but a time will come when your son will want a bigger gun for larger game. The .270 would be excellent because it will make short work of a deer, but I dont see it being much fun to take out and just shoot a bunch.
The 300 Win Mag and 7mm Rem Mag are great big game rounds, and you can use those for some distance shooting as well.
I was watching Best of the West the other day, and they commented that the 7mm is one of the best long range calibers to shoot. (That was just a randon food for thought thing. I dont own a 7mm yet so I cant sway you on this one yet)

But I think you should get the Remington over the TC


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Which one do I buy?*

As was mentioned earlier, you can upgrade to the SPS from ADL for not too much more. I just bought an SPS Varmint in the 308 (i already have one in 22-250 and freakin love it). i was able to activate the cash card for $150 and used that to buy a bunch of stuff for my new GSP puppy! Also one other thing that is going on right now that may help you to decide on the Remington is that they are having their "2009 Fall Rebate Roundup" which allows you to get another $40 bucks back from Remington when you buy an SPS model.

http://www.remington.com/library/promot ... rebate.asp

this $190 total from the Cabelas cash card along with Remington's current offer makes the SPS look very affordable (this is how i convinced my wife to let me buy it...) but it really is a great deal. Good Luck! 
PS... just looked over the rebate form and you can get a $40 rebate for the ADL as well as the SPS, but I still would go with the SPS... Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Which one do I buy?*



stillhunterman said:


> Hey Huge, got any more info on that $150 gift card sale? Am in the market to buy myself. Thanks! :mrgreen:


They do it every year for the last three I believe, last year you had to actually have the card, but in previous years you could just checkout at the customer service counter and they would give you the gift card if you asked; give them a call to see how they will do it this year, but I am sure that there are plenty out there going unused.

Thanks for the input guys! Sounds like the 700 is the far and away winner of the poll. The BDL runs about an extra $130 for the fluted barrel and no scope, so an extra $230 overall. I am not sure that the floorplate is worth that much to me (my 223 is the same way and it does fine); from what I have read and heard that is really the only difference other than some cosmetics on the stock and fancier bolt. Sage-good point on the stock; it is a little cheap.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I voted for the 30-06 but I would also be happy with a 300 Win Mag.
I just voted for the '06 because its a classic, and it will do great with deer, elk, leprechauns, and antelope. But it is a bit more affordable to shoot if you are not re-loading and thats the only reason I voted for the '06 (and it might be a bit easier to get your hands on the ammo if you are in a small town).

Let us know what you choose!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Which one do I buy?*



JDF_GSP said:


> this $190 total from the Cabelas cash card along with Remington's current offer makes the SPS look very affordable (this is how i convinced my wife to let me buy it...) but it really is a great deal. Good Luck!
> PS... just looked over the rebate form and you can get a $40 rebate for the ADL as well as the SPS, but I still would go with the SPS... Good luck with your purchase.


Thanks for the info, the $459 mentioned is after receiving the rebate. Counter guy told me at Cabela's that the ADL is now a Cabela's exclusive and is therefore not shown on the Remington website, but from what I can gather the SPS would be a step up from the ADL, but below the BDL; is that right? If you don't mind me asking, I have a few questions for you JDF; How much did that one set you back? I can see that Davidson's has them for $499 w/o scope; is that about right? 
Is it the same stock as the ADL; just the hinged floorplate as the only difference? 
What is the difference of the Varmint version vs. standard? The differences I can see is the vented stock, heavy barrel that is 26" rather than 24". No more bull barrels for me; too heavy to pack around.

Thanks again BAX, sale begins Thursday and they regularly sell out quickly. I will be down there Friday and Saturday so I need to decide tomorrow and I will have them put one on hold; leaning towards the....no idea frankly. I do like the idea of the bigger two in not having to be worried about having enough juice to knock down those leprechauns.
Ballistically speaking:
Caliber Velocity (ft/sec) Energy (ft/lbs) (using mid range bullet, 180s on the 2 biggest)
243-------3,447--------------1,979 
270-------2,916--------------2,644
30-06-----2,900--------------3,315
300 Win--2,960--------------3,548
I don't have any plans to reload, although being able to buy ammo at any small town store certainly is a good point. I am sure that the price of ammo goes up in the order shown above, something to consider, but as often as I shoot not major.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the cash/gift cards guys, much appreciated, and a very kind gesture willfish...... :mrgreen: 

Am going with the new savage 270 with the accu stock/trigger...good luck with your choice huge! :mrgreen:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

stillhunterman said:


> Thanks for the info on the cash/gift cards guys, much appreciated, and a very kind gesture willfish...... :mrgreen:
> 
> Am going with the new savage 270 with the accu stock/trigger...good luck with your choice huge! :mrgreen:


My brother just bought a rifle on KSL last night, so if you want the card PM me with your address and I'll try to get it to you before the sales end.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I voted .270, but I love the 30-06 as well. Both guns have served me well on deer and elk. I wouldn't worry about buying a moose gun until I had a moose tag in hand. Then you always have the excuse that you need a bigger gun for your once in a lifetime hunt! I prefer the smaller .270 for deer hunting, but I like my 30-06 on elk. I'd also purchase the Remington.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Huge29,
The SPS varmint runs about 560 or so, after tax it was 608. as far as the difference between the varmint model and the other SPS models is like you said, barrel length, the stock, and it has a heavy barrel. I think that the stock on the ADL is a little bit different, but i do know that neither one of them is all that great. My new SPS varmint came with the new externally adjustable X mark pro trigger, and feels like a sweet trigger. I personally don't mind the heavy barrels, but i am planning on purchasing H-S Precision stocks for both of my SPS Varmints, and will probably eventually replace the triggers as well.
THe first SPS i bought was the first year the SPS varmint came out and i got it at sportsman's, (they had it for like 499 and everyone else had them for 550-575) i went with cabelas this time around to get the cash card, and i hate sportsman's customer service/return policy, cabelas blows them out of the water on every aspect of customer service, as i am sure most everyone knows. 
By the way, my vote is for the 243! my next rifle will either be a 243 or 260 remington ( gotta love cartridges based on the 308!) let us know how it goes!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Which one do I buy?*



Huge29 said:


> Ballistically speaking:
> Caliber Velocity (ft/sec) Energy (ft/lbs) (using mid range bullet, 180s on the 2 biggest)
> 243-------3,447--------------1,979
> 270-------2,916--------------2,644
> ...


So here are my final points to make: since you dont have any plans to reload, the cheaper ammo for the 243, 270, and 30-06 will run you at least $18 a box (and they go up from there) But the 300 Win will start around $25 a box. So the cost of shooting the gun may also be a factor to consider.
And then going to your chart listed above, the 30-06 looks like a great performer for the money. Considering there is only a 60fps difference between the two you listed, is that worth about $7 more per box?
And just so you know Huge, you can come reload with me and save some cash (or just buy me a couple cold Dr Peppers and give me the components and I'll do it for you)

PS: with the calibers you listed, I really dont think you'd have much trouble finding any of those in a small town. But if you were shooting something odd like a 6.5x284 Norma, or a 338 Lapua, you might have a little trouble.
Also Huge... your coordinates are the ZCMI Center....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Which one do I buy?*



Bax* said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > And just so you know Huge, you can come reload with me and save some cash (or just buy me a couple cold Dr Peppers and give me the components and I'll do it for you)
> ...


I will take you up on that, j/k. My father in law was supposed to give me his reloading equipment and all of a sudden it is all gone and he sold it, so I say whiskey tango foxtrot chuck?! Oh well!
I use to work for Zions at their headquarters building located in the same block as the old ZCMI center; forgot I even put that on there.
I spent my whole lunch break today at SW mulling this over. I was fairly impressed with their rifle ammo on hand, not so much the pistle ammo. Anywho, Bax you make a whole lot of sense there. What I liked in what I saw at SW was bullets from 125-180; 125 being the managed recoil and all of the standard ammo pretty cheap at about 18 except for the 300 win that was about 25 like you said. I even see that Remington lists a 55 gr 30-06 (http://www.remington.com/products/ammun ... e-Lokt.asp) it almost seems like a type to have a bullet that small.
So, I am leaning towards the 30-06 simply for the flexibility. 
I just realized that I omitted the 308 from the poll; I forgot that was one of the options on sale. 
I did fondle the SPS today, the only real difference I could see on the non varmint version was the floor plate, so I will probably stick with the ADL. I did really like the VTR and the XCR with the triangular built in muzzle breaks; those are pretty slick! 
I guess the only thing I really have against the 270 is that I already have the 7mmRM, which is too similar in diameter to the 7mm for me. 
I checked out the T/C today too; it must be actually made by Tikka, because it is literally identical. 
Thanks again for the input guys! Although, I am disappointed in no input from Loke; where are you buddy? Of course, I know his answer is 270.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The 55gr is what is called and Accelerator, which is essentially a plastic jacket wrapped around a .22 cal bullet. I dont know a whole lot about these, but I am very skeptical of them because I worry about sending a plastic lump down my barrel to melt onto the rifling and create some sort of viscous fowling that will take forever to clean up.

I thought they made a .308 Win too!
Honestly though, I have a .308 and would now rather have the 30-06 (purely because I cant shoot such heavy bullets out of the .308 and get higher velocities like the 30-06 and 300 win).
With what ever caliber you choose, you should be happy with it. 
Chaser shoots a 243 and loves it, but he still wants either a 300 or a 270 because he wants to shoot an elk some day, and for that reason I would try and sway you away from that caliber if you plan on trying for an elk.

Offer still stands on the reloading


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

One more take if you haven't made the decision yet. You can buy 30-06 ammunition in any service station in Antamony or Duch John. Winchester silver tip and Remington Core locs are very inexpensive in 30-06 caliber and have been killing elk and deer for 75 years very effectively. But if you want high performance ammunition you can get factory loaded 30-06 ammo that will shoot a Nosler Partition Bullet within 90 FPS of standard 300 win mag velocity. The 30-06 has enough power to kill anything in North America. It has more inherent accuracy than any hunter can utilize in field conditions. It's recoil is manageable for most hunters and can be reduced even more with reduced recoil factory available loads. If you consider versatility, manageable recoil, versatility, power, versatility, reliability, versatility, tradition, versatility, reputation, versatility, practicality, versatility, accuracy and versatility, there is only one choice. 30-06. It hasn't been so popular for so long by accident. My 2 cents.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well guys; it is done! I called this morning to put the gun on reserve as the counterguy told me on Friday. I was told that they can't put any sale guns on hold, so I had to run by there for lunch and got it. The 30-06 is the winner. I really like the feel of the gun, really like the scope and the versatility of the caliber. I could not believe how many options Cabela's carries in the ammo; could not have been less than 40 different options, most of which were pretty affordable. I showed my 4-year old the rifle and told him that he can use it in 8 years and was very excited, but not as excited as the fact that I gave him the lock to play with. 
Thanks again for the input guys! Now, what is the next one...? Must be a revolver of some sort like a .45.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats on the new purchase!
post a pic of it when you get a chance, and let us know how she shoots!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Congrats on the new purchase!
> post a pic of it when you get a chance, and let us know how she shoots!


It will be a couple of weeks before I can try it especially since I can't take it on the archery hunt to try it out at camp  
Here is a stock photo:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I said the 30-06. It was a tough call as the 270 is a great one too. 
I steer clear of the belted magnums. Too pricey for ammo. Too much recoil. 
The 243 is bare minimum for deer in my opinion. Good coyote gun. 
Remington for sure!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks again for the input guys! I took it out last night and took about 16 shots. I must say that the recoil was a little more than I was expecting....it does not help that my right shoulder has been a little sore. Overall, it went pretty well and got it to an inch high at 100 yards and put three bullets within about an inch and a half. I need to lighten up the trigger, which should be somewhat easy, but I read that it voids the warranty; does that make sense? That seems odd that they market an adjustable trigger, but if you use it it will void the warranty?? Maybe that is not true..I read it here http://longrangehunting.com/forums/f37/ ... ger-37572/
Does anyone know? The owner's manual only talks about the kind that is adjustable right on the trigger. The little paper rubber banded to the trigger guard states that is "gunsmith adjustable."


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

You can lighten it up. Just do not touch the sear screw. I did my remington trigger. It is very easy to do.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey Huge29
so whats the verdict here? How's she shootin?


----------

